# Crochet a Kindle Cover



## Psyann (Dec 25, 2009)

I didn't want to buy what I could make, but I couldn't find any patterns that I liked for a cover, so I made my own. 

















What'dya think?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very pretty. I have 1 or two floating around here that I made when I first got my kindle, but then I started visiting the accessories board...


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow that's looks nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Psyann (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks you guys. lovemy4brats, I think I've seen one of yours. Is it the Kindle Kozy? I am extremely frugal, and wanted my hubby to return the kindle at first, but when we got it, I couldn't part with it. lol I don't know if I'll ever buy the commercial accessories. lol *blush*


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love your cover.   I never thought to crochet one...    My mom and I are making a pattern and going to sew a bag to carry ours in.    I might just make a crochet one so I can change all the time.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I like that.  What brand of yarn did you use?  Is it wool or acrylic? (I only ask because acrylic stretches...and no, I'm not a yarn snob...I use a lot of acrylic) 

I've been thinking about crocheting a cover for my new Kindle...or at least a bag to carry it in once I finally decide on a cover to buy for it.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

That's very nice. I love it! I wish I was more of a crochet-er. I started life as a crochet-er, but fell out of practice. Now, I'm a knitter who holds her yarn like a crochet-er still (I think that's called continental style, but it made learning to knit easier). Maybe I'll take out my knitting needles and see what I come up with.


----------



## mayrag (Dec 4, 2009)

I like it

Would you share your pattern


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

hehe nice


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

very creative


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What a cool idea!!!  It must be nice to have the talent to do something like this - how awesome!!


----------



## Psyann (Dec 25, 2009)

ErinLindsey said:


> I like that. What brand of yarn did you use? Is it wool or acrylic? (I only ask because acrylic stretches...and no, I'm not a yarn snob...I use a lot of acrylic)
> 
> I've been thinking about crocheting a cover for my new Kindle...or at least a bag to carry it in once I finally decide on a cover to buy for it.


 LoL @ yarn snob. lol It's okay. I don't know much about yarn, and didn't know that there was a yarn that didn't loose a lot of shape or stretch out much. I used the rest of the wool ease that was left in my stash.  I say go for crocheting a cover. I love mine. I am going to line it, I just have to get around to doing it. lol


----------



## Psyann (Dec 25, 2009)

Digital Tempest said:


> That's very nice. I love it! I wish I was more of a crochet-er. I started life as a crochet-er, but fell out of practice. Now, I'm a knitter who holds her yarn like a crochet-er still (I think that's called continental style, but it made learning to knit easier). Maybe I'll take out my knitting needles and see what I come up with.


I started off as a knitter, and have switched to crochet. I still knit, but crochet is so much faster. I too hold my yarn continental, like a crocheter. It's faster and more comfortable to me. I think I am going to knit a kindle sock one of these days.


mayrag said:


> I like it
> 
> Would you share your pattern


I don't have a pattern written up yet, but as soon as I get one, I'll share it.  This was my very first design, and I have never written a pattern before. lol


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll probably start crocheting a bag for my Kindle this week. Thinking of using cotton (more durable) 

My Javoedge cover should be here today or tomorrow (if our mail carrier is too lazy to be delivering first class mail today, it'll be tomorrow)  I've been tracking it since it got shipped. It's at the post office here in Omaha. I'm just waiting for it to arrive in our mailbox. 

I cant wait!  

I had a new built-in desk built in my room just before Christmas, but I havent been able to use it yet because I've been waiting for the desktop to arrive...that gets here tomorrow, and I get my bookcase the next day and it's done. (it's a corner desk...I'll probably call it my Kindle corner) Then I can figure out where on the desk my Kindles will live. I'll have a nice little charging station for them. (I have a K1 and my new K2) 


I can wait! Then when I crochet the bag for my K2, I'll have a nice place to put my sewing machine when I line the bag.


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it!! I emailed my Mom to see if she could whip one up for me and she was asking about your pattern. I will be keeping my eyes open for that next post!! I just love it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's very pretty!  If you do line it eventually, you could also slip two pieces of hard plastic between wool and lining to protect the Kindle a bit more.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

I love your cover. Did you line it? 
Mary


----------



## Psyann (Dec 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It's very pretty! If you do line it eventually, you could also slip two pieces of hard plastic between wool and lining to protect the Kindle a bit more.


That's a great idea, I was going to double line it with hot pink lining, and put batting in it. I like the idea of plastic though.



maregold said:


> I love your cover. Did you line it?
> Mary


That's what we were talking about.  I will be lining it one of these days. lol


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooo, hot pink lining would look great peeking out between the gray stitches!  You'll have to take more pictures when you have it done.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Psyann, your cover is very pretty........lovely pattern.


----------

